# Tire Size Calculator & wheel offset Calc



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

Tire Size Calculator - tire & wheel plus sizing

Wheel Offset Calculator


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...doesn't look like it has the 2011 Cruze information "populated" into their computer database yet.


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...doesn't look like it has the 2011 Cruze information "populated" into their computer database yet.


No not yet. But if you want to compare tire sizes, revs per mile, etc. it's pretty cool.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

I've used this one. I like it.


----------

